# Albuterol sulfate



## gymrat827 (Dec 20, 2011)

Albuterol sulfate is a selective beta-2 adrenergic agonist, very similar in structure and action to the popular weight loss aid clenbuterol. Unlike clenbuterol, however, albuterol is readily available as a prescription drug in the United States. It is also sold under other brand names in a number of  other countries worldwide. Albuterol is most commonly found in the form of a rescue inhaler, which is designed to disperse a measured amount of the drug immediately and directly to the bronchial tubes in times of crisis (asthma attack). This form provides the least amount of systemic drug activity possible, which is great for minimizing unwanted cardiovascular side effects. Albuterol oral tablets are also available, however, and provide a systemic drug activity possible, which is great for minimizing unwanted cardiovascular side effects. Albuterol sulfate was introduced to the U.S drug market in 1980, sold under the Ventolin brand name. Albuterol sulfate has grown to be one of the most popular drugs in history for the management of acture asthma attacks. As a result, many other companies have invested in the market. The FDA has approved a number of generic preparations of the drug. 

For strength athletes, bodybuilders and others who are seeking to improve performance or their physical appearance, albuterol offers numerous benefits. For the most part, it is most often considered a “fat burner” in the bodybuilding community. This is due to the ability of the drug to stimulate fat cells, increase lypolysis, decrease appetite, increase body temperature, as well as increasing basal metabolic rate, among other things. All of these factors, when combined with proper diet and training, would obviously help to increase the rate of fat loss in users. However the use of albuterol is not limited to simply fat loss. There is evidence that it can help to dramatically improve athletic performance as well as helping to contribute to anabolism. It has been demonstrated in numerous studies that the use of albuterol can help to increase muscular strength in users. These are often accompanied by increases in muscle mass. Specifically, in one such study it was noted that users of albuterol showed much greater improvements in strength when compared to a control group, after both groups had previously been training for ten weeks with no significant differences in their progress. The group given albuterol also showed larger increases in lean body mass. The doses for these individuals began at 4 milligrams per day, given orally, and were increased and then maintained at 16 milligrams per day for the duration of the study. Similar findings were made in another study where the subjects only trained their quadriceps muscles. Again, both gains in strength and muscle size were noted in the group that was administered albuterol during their training. However the performance enhancing ability of albuterol is seemingly not limited to strength training. It was shown that the times of users performing endurance exercises significantly improved with the use of albuterol. Interestingly these improvements were accomplished without the drug negatively impacting the VO2, respiratory exchange ratio, heart rate or plasma free fatty acid and glycerol concentration of users during the exercise conducted. Rather the plasma lactate and potassium concentrations were altered. This would all bode well for endurance athletes who are looking to improve their athletic output and not negatively impact other areas of their performance capabilities. 



Users will often start their dosing at around 1-2 4mg tablets per day and will up the dosage as their individual tolerance allows for. Users often take their temperature and use an increase in temperature as a gauge to what effect the drug is having. It is important to note that after 2-3 weeks, the receptors will become burn out to stimulation. Because of this, users will often cycle usage of around 2 weeks on and 2 weeks off the substance to give the receptors time to refresh so that the drug will regain effectiveness.


----------

